# First time post with pictures!!



## 177ichael (May 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, this is my first time posting here as you can see. I picked these Mantids up at the local OSH Hardware store and have quickly become fascinated with these little insects. I plan on doing a lot of reading around here and just wanted to introduce myself. Oh by the way, if anyone can ID these guys, it would be very helpful in learning more about them. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Andrew (May 5, 2008)

It's _Tenodera sinensis_, Chinese Mantis. Were they selling them live or did you hatch them out?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Andrew said:


> It's _Tenodera sinensis_, Chinese Mantis. Were they selling them live or did you hatch them out?


That's what I thought. Thanks for confirming. The ooths were being sold in twos and we placed one in a container indoors and zip tied another one onto a tree in the yard. After about a month, the indoor ooth hatched and now we are captivated by them. We ended up keeping five of them and have them in individual containers.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Malnra (May 9, 2008)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 9, 2008)

Here's a big welcome from OHIO! :lol:


----------

